# 25$ dyno day socal 805! 3/27/11



## Broda805 (Mar 15, 2011)

*25$ dyno day in the 805!*

*3/27/11*

Need at least 10 cars for this price so bring your buddies!


the dyno is a DynoJet 224xLC
and is rated to 200MPH and 2000 HP
it can measure HP and Torque at the wheels
it has many different types of sensors along with the dyno data acquisition. 
here is a list of some of the major ones:
-Wide Band
-Various pressure sensors /boost, vacuum, oil pressure/
-OBD2 Data Stream Interface /it allows recording majority of the OBD2 data stream during the dyno runs/
-Type K thermocouples
-Custom 0-5 volt sensor inputs /up to four can be configured/

From Tom:

the engine RPM is usually obtainable on my dyno 99.99% of the time ither through OBD2 port or Inductive Coil Clip. 
i can assure you that tire slipage on my dyno is very reare and i make many steps to prevent it. typically slippage is not an issue untill 800 HP at the wheels and above range.

i will require all participants to sign a liability release form and making a $25 cash payment prior to "loading" a car on the dyno. 

there are couple of car seafety rules i always follow:
-cars to be tested must have tires in good condition and fully aired up to recomended operating pressure.
-if during any time a car showes evidance of vibration in the drive train /like bad CV or universal joint/ i will abort testing it.
those seafety rules are there so i can avoid damage to the car and the dyno equipement.
i have more than 8 years of experiance in operating chassis dyno equipement and tuning cars and in all that time i never "lost" a car on the dyno due to my own fault or recklesness and i will do my best to maintain that record.

that will include two dyno pulls/tests
they would get dyno print outs including following data:
power at the wheels
torque at the wheels /if engine RPM is obtainable/
engine RPM /if obtainable/
speed at the wheels
manifold pressure /boost or vacuum on non turbo cars/
Wide band reading /using tail pipe sniffer attachment/










has some low profile ramps so it should accommodate lowered cars without any issues 

Advanced Product Engineering
19 N. Aviador St. Unit F
Camarillo Ca. 93010
Tel 951-897-0678


----------

